# Praise Report!



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

I didn't get my knee operated on like I wanted to before I left for the Philippines.So I prayed that God would just heal me.So he healed me!!!! My knee feels great.Thank You all for your prayers and Thank You Jesus for taking care of me once again.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

there are truly Gods angles on this forum


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

God is good. He delights in us and inhabits our praises! I'm grateful that he chose to heal you.

Repeating my prayer for you from my post of 12/30/07:



> Your faith will keep you. God can work a miracle through His healing touch. He also can work a miracle through the power and touch of a surgeon. The choice always is up to Him.
> 
> Heavenly Father,
> 
> ...


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank You for your Prayers Mrs.B. You are a Blessing to everyone.


----------

